# orchid help please



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I got this assortment of orchids from someone on the board today. They are all supposed to be good viv choices. Problem is, I know very little about orchids. If anyone can help with ID and more importantly, where should they be mounted? I was told some do better higher or lower.
I have internal circulation fans ready to drop into all my vivs. I am running dual HO T5s with very good reflectors over all my vivs. Temps range from 72 at the bottom to about 80 at the very top.
For the most part, I tried to group what I think are similar types, together.
Thanks for any help you may have.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

1-6 look like Restrepias, the rest look like Bulbophyllums, Encyclias, and Epidendrums. The grassy one looks kind of like a Scaphyglottis, but I don't know for sure. I usually mount mine up close to the lights, and more importantly, out of where they will get sprayed too often, since they like to dry out in between waterings.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1-13 are all in the pleurothallid alliance of some sort or other. Many look like restrepias, but a lot of pleuros have vegetative growth that looks nearly identical
#23 is a Mediocalcar, probably decoratum
#16-21 are bulbophyllums. #17 is probably frostii.
#25 is probably Epidendrum porpax
All good viv choices


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess I'm used to my Pleurothallis having more linear leaves, as opposed to the ovate leaves on the Restrepias, but I don't have that many in my tanks to compare. I think I need to send you pics of my Bulbophyllums so you can tell me what the heck they are


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

without flowers its VERY ERY VERY difficult to tell. I just happen to have a lot of orchids inthe pleurothallid alliance, and a fair amount in the bulbophyllum alliance as well. I have 16 species of Restrepia, my favorite orchid genus for sure, with Bulbophyllum a close second
I would guess #12 and 13 are both Pleurothallis restrepioides


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! I actually just heard back from my seller, Fleshfrombone. Here is the list I got from him.
1- restrepia pelyx I believe
2-restrepia sanguinea
3,5,6- not sure but they are pluerothallids
7,8,10-restrepia brachypus I think
9-don't know
11,12,13-pluerothallis restrepiodes (look this one up, it is incredible which is why I sent multiples)
14-unknown scaphyglottis (produces really neat tiny white flowers with a black stolon)
15-unknown dendrobium (from mexico I think)
16-bulbophyllum roxburghii
17-bulbophyllum frostii
18- unknown bulbophyllum (vaginatum I think)
19-unknown bulbophyllum
20-dinema polybulbon (look up, one of my favorites!)
21-unknown bulbophyllum
22-mediocalcar decoratum? not sure
23, 26-unknown epidendrum (flower look like candy corns, very neat)
24, 25- epidendrum porpax (2 varieties, nominant and alba)

I am carefully not leaving feedback, but rather commenting on how nice it is to be able to find a selection like this...no matter who it is from. For me, an assortment like this was a great way to jump into orchids. I liked having a wide assortment of smaller plants made available. I know that they are well suited for life in a viv. Therefore, if they don't do well, I know it's not the orchid, but rather my skills and viv conditions that need to be looked at.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

A good rule of thumb to follow for all plants is smaller leaves = more light.

Oh, and NICE score ;-)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

HA! I was right on all my species guesses! Doesnt hurt that flesh and I have a lot of the same species. Be stoked, that Restrepia sanguinea clone is off the chain with HUGE flowers for the species, and R. pelyx is very hard to find.
The clone of Pleurothallis restrepioides is "dragonstone". Awesome orchid, but gets large. Mine is about 13" tall


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Not to burst your bubble, but there is no way any of those are Pleuro restrepioides. My restrepioides is about 2ft + in length, the leaves are about 8 inches long and the stems are HUGE! Way to big for most vivs.

As far as the Dendrobium #15, it is an epidendrum, most likely radicans. Gets very tall eventually. I do not believe there to be any neotropical dendrobiums. Epi's can be neater anyway, but radicans is pretty common.

I don't think 20 is Dinema (Encyclia actually) polyboulbon. It looks mroe like a bulbo to me. It is similar to polyboulbon as far as looks, except for the growth habitat and the distinctive ness of the rhizome. I will try to take a pic of my E. polyboulbon for ya. It is an awesome plant though.

I would also argue that 22-26 are epidendroids, but most of these you won't even come close to getting a descent ID without a flower.


also, Mike, orchids have no rule of thumb  


AS FAR as growing/culturing these orchids, their requirements can be VERY Diverse and complex. There are cold growing, full shade pleurothallids and their are HOT growing full sun light pleuros and everything in between. Most of the Restrepia's like cooler temps and almost full shade. R. brachypus does better in low light, low 70's conditions. I would recommend air circulation just because you have such a diversity. Most of the Bulbophyllums will grow better in the higher light higher temp conditions. The epidendrums can be very diverse too, some liking lower light and others liking high light (radicans). Your temp range should be ok for them. All of these will do better mounted. I like to wrap the root base in a little bit of sphagnum, and then use paper clips or something to attach them cork or fishing line to branches. Bulbo's can be placed directly onto a mossy branch or slightly moist cork surface and usually do fine.

PM me if you want help identifying requirements individually for the known plants. I just hit my 100 species mark on miniature orchids and am pretty good at finding their requirements.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No, he got his restrepioides from me. Im sure of its ID. Its the dragonstone clone
He got his Dinema polybulbon from the same soure as me as well, definitely the real species, ID'd by flower


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. It is greatly appreciated. I have lots of cork bark and ghost wood in all of my vivs so I should have plenty of mounting spots. Mantellaprince20, I may take you up on PMing you for more specific placement instructions. I have a batch of about 10 internal fans made up and just ready to drop in. Then all but one or two temp vivs will have internal air circulation. Plus, they all have passive vents.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That Mediocalcar decoratum really appreciates the airflow. The Restrepias don't care nearly as much.Welcome to the orchid addiction. Its so much more expensive than the frog hobby 
Some of the Bulbos you got will get a bit large for small vivs, (the vaginatum especially) save it for a big show viv.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mikefromearth said:


> A good rule of thumb to follow for all plants is smaller leaves = more light.
> 
> Oh, and NICE score ;-)


I don't agree with this at all. My mini pleurothallids HATE the bright light.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but there is no way any of those are Pleuro restrepioides.


Not to burst YOUR bubble but yeah, it is. Frogparty and I got it around the same time, we both saw it in full bloom, tagged and bagged. I happen to know him personally and the guy knows his orchids.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Frogparty and Flesh, permission to PM you about placement information?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah doug of course, ask away.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

i'm just saying I would argue that Pleuro restrepioides "dragon stone" is actually the same species. Also this is a very VERY difficult plant to get to bloom, so if you have done so, I would love your tips 

ed parker


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Not to hijack but.....

Looks like a great package Doug....Is there a progression in this hobby to frogs, plants, then Orchids? I find my self picking them up when I can...I can see them being as addictive as the frogs.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Cooler temps make it bloom. Some plunge it into downright cold temps.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I get my P. restrepioides to bloom by providing a 20+degree temp swing between summer and winter, and a SLIGHT dry period during the winter cooldown
As a pleurothallid generalization, the thicker the leaves, the higher the temps it can take. Mine gets to the mid 80s in the summer, down to the low 60s high 50s in the winter. I think I have pics posted on orchidsinteractive.com or orchidboard.com Its the easiest pleuro species to grow vegetatively, but I agree, dificult to coax into flower. lost all the spikes the first year I grew it. I also fertilize with a liquid organic fertilizer, in addition to the small amount of nutricote included in the growing medium. Mine is NOT in a viv


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Frogparty's being modest, his way of blooming orchids is a bit different than most. He starts off by folding his legs under himself, then he floats in place, and then waters them with the dew from his breath. He'll deny all of this of course.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

HAHA! Youre making me blush. I do alright.  Trial and error. Ive killed a lot of plants. I just bought a flask of Bulbophyllum plumatum seedlings. You want one or 4? Andy hasnt sold me a clone of the var giganteum yet, but Im getting it soon  
I don't have a ton in flower right now, but I do have a few choice things in bloom. A lot of my stuff is fall/winter blooming in the house. I am a firm believer that a good fertilizer regime makes all the difference in the world. In vivs, the frogs do the work for you.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

How big are the seedlings? They have to be insanely small at this point. Agreed with the fertilizer assessment. My plants bloomed and grew like crazy when I started misting with a super diluted formula. Unfortunately I lost a lot of them when I left to Europe for a month during that brutal summer we had a while back.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, super small. But the adult plants are damn small too.


----------

